# Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?



## shorty 38 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Islandfreunde, wir fahren mit 20 Anglern aus Hameln und Hannover nach Sudureyri. Unsere Reisezeit ist vom 14. 6. - 24. 6. 2009 und unser Hinflug geht ab Frankfurt. Der größte Teil der Truppe war auch schon 2008 vor Ort. Vielleicht trifft man den einen oder anderen aus 2008 zur gleichen Zeit wieder. Gerätetipps und sonstiges kann hier gerne ausgetauscht werden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## GPS (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo,
wir sind mit vier Anglern vom 16.6 - 25.6.2009 auch in Sudureyri. Kommen alle aus Meck-Pom. Für mich ist es der dritte Trip nach Island. Komisch, das die Zeiten so unterschiedlich sind. Mit welchen Veranstalter fahrt Ihr?


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo, leider kann ich mich jetzt erst melden, war am Wochenende Skilaufen im Harz, aber egal. Wir fahren mit Andres Angleroase aus Hameln. Andre hat diese Reise über Voegler in Hamburg gebucht. Wir fliegen ab Frankfurt und haben noch einen Verlängerungstag in Reykjavik. Einige von uns werden dann endlich den Golden Circel machen und ein wenig in der Blauen Lagune baden und unsere Gelenke dort von den Hammerdrills entspannen. Ferner ist uns am Ankunfsttag kein Weiterflug von Reykjavik nach Isafjordur mehr möglich. Fliegen am folgenden Tag sehr früh und können unsere Boote gegen Mittag übernehmen. Werden aber erst mal in Isafjordur einkaufen, weil man dort alles bekommt und nur die Hälfte im Vergleich zum "örtlichen Supermarkt" bezahlt. Ferner gibt es dort einen Schnapsladen, wo man echtes Bier ( Tuborg oder Carlsberg, mit 4,9 %) für 1,70 € einkaufen kann. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Anemone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Was kosten denn die 10 Tage Island? Unterbringung???

|wavey:


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo, ich habe letztes Jahr mit Flug, Unterkunft, Boot, Sprit und Lebensmitteln ca. 2000 € bezahlt. Die Reise kostet dieses Jahr 1599 € plus Zug von Hannover nach Frankfurt, plus Lebensmittel, Sprit, Bier etc... Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage, was bekommt man in Island nach der Wirtschaftskrise für seinen Euro. Die Lebenshaltungskosten sollen im vergleich zum Euro gesunken sein. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Anemone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

*schluck*

Okay, hoffen wir inständig auf die Gutmütigkeit der Lottofee!
Danke für die Info!

#t


----------



## Palerado (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

2000€ für 10 Tage pro Person?

Dann kann ich das wohl auch mal wieder direkt aus meinem Hirn streichen.


----------



## Nordberg100 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Shorty 38|wavey:,

am 26.Mai geht's für eine Woche nach Sudavik. Wir sind also etwas eher im gelobten Land als ihr. Aber keine Angst, wir lassen euch noch was drinnen.

Allen Boardies, die in diesem Jahr nach Island fahren, schon mal ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" und bekanntlich ist die Vorfreude ja die schönste Freude.


Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Nordberg, ich wünsche Dir erstmal viel Spaß und hoffe natürlich auf einen Bericht, der uns noch vor unserer Abreise erreicht. Vielleicht ist ja dann der ein oder andere gute Ratschlag dabei. Gruß Shorty


----------



## GPS (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Shorty,
wir fahren auch über Angelreisen Hamburg, der Ablauf scheint der gleiche zu sein, aber unser Flieger geht am 16.06 ab Berlin. Naja, was solls, hauptsache wir sind da und das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.
Sag mal, der Laden in Sudureyri, das Nötigste bekommt man doch da?


----------



## Nordberg100 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hi Shorty,

das mit dem Bericht geht klar. Ich hoffe nur, dass bei den Fotos auch einige dabei sein werden die man vorzeigen mag.|stolzder schlimmstenfalls|peinlich.
Egal - Fotos werden auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Aber spätestens nach eurer Tour hoffe ich ja mal auf ein paar Kapitale zum bestaunen.

Gruß
Nordberg


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo, der Laden in Sudureyri hat im Prinzip fast alles. Wenn am Wechseltag dort 50 Angler aufschlagen, ist er aber sofort ausverkauft und Nachschub kommt erst in den nächsten Tagen. Wir hatten kein Brot, keine Cola, keine Butter, keine Milch und ähnliches am ersten Tag. Nur Kaffee, Whisky und Bier ist auch nicht das Wahre. Nachschub kam gegen Mittag und war eine Stunde später ausverkauft. Es gibt dort Naturköder reichlich zu kaufen, aber erst auch erst nach einigen Tagen, wenn sich alles eingespielt hat. Wir hatten die Möglichkeit in Isafjordur einzukaufen und bezahlten dort die Hälfte und haben dort alles in ausreichenden Mengen bekommen. Angelgerät bekommst Ihr in Isafjordur, direkt am Hafen. Den Laden erkennt ihr an der großen Schiffsschraube vor der Tür. Hier bekommt Ihr Bleie, Ruten, Rollen und auch Pilker in den  Größen die Ihr dort benötigt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Nordberg, meinen alten Bericht hast Du gelesen. Selbstverständlich schreiben wir auch dieses Jahr einen neuen und ich hoffe, daß ich es dieses Jahr auch mit den Bildern geregelt bekomme. Gruß Shorty


----------



## GPS (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Shorty,
hab Deinen alten Bericht leider nicht gelesen. Ohne viel zu suchen, wo finde ich diesen?#c


----------



## GPS (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Nordberg,
in Sudavik war ich 2007. Ist von da ein ganz schönes Stück bis zur Sandbank am Fjordausgang. Bei schlechtem Wetter sind die alternativen Angelstellen aber besser als direkt an der Westseite.


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo GPS, geh einfach auf die Seite 2 und klicke den Reisebericht Flateryi an. Du findest dort 3 kleine Berichte von mir. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



> Angelgerät bekommst Ihr in Isafjordur, direkt am Hafen. Den Laden erkennt ihr an der großen Schiffsschraube vor der Tür. Hier bekommt Ihr Bleie, Ruten, Rollen und auch Pilker in den  Größen die Ihr dort benötigt. Gruß Shorty


Jo, da gibt es allerhand, verseh Dich man nicht mit den Preisen. Aber in Island wird alles mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt, der Kracher kommt später. Übrigens ist der Lebensmittel-Laden in Sudureyri rund 1 km von den Ferienhäusern entfernt - der (größere) Transport wird mit der Schubkarre gemacht, die neben jedem Haus steht!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



GPS schrieb:


> Hallo Nordberg,
> in Sudavik war ich 2007. Ist von da ein ganz schönes Stück bis zur Sandbank am Fjordausgang. Bei schlechtem Wetter sind die alternativen Angelstellen aber besser als direkt an der Westseite.


 
ICKE OCH WA 
und 2008 in Flatery 
2009 auch in flatery, dann kann ich dir janichtmal mehr tipps geben mein kleener, wa.
denn du sitzt schon im flugzeug da bin ich nochnichtmal weg ...

aber du machst das schon, gell??

liebe grüße

mirco


----------



## Nordberg100 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo GPS,

danke für die Infos. Zur Sandbank sind's ne gute Stunde, oder?

Gibt's einen Bericht von Dir aus 2007?

Wir fahren ja zum ersten Mal nach Island. Von daher sind wir über alle Tipps sehr dankbar.


Viele Grüße Nordberg


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, auf Island ist leider nichts billig oder mit unseren Preisen vergleichbar. Jetzt bekommt man für einen Euro 306 Isländische Kronen, letztes Jahr nur 100. Aber wie weit sind die Lebenshaltungskosten gestiegen? Ferner soll der "Schwarzmarkt" blühen!!! Viele Isländer suchen stabile Währungen und möchten so schnell wie möglich in die EU. Aber wie lange brauchen die Fischer aus der Eu, die Gewässer dort oben leer zu fischen? Gruß Shorty


----------



## GPS (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Nordberg,
mit muß ist das eine gute Stunde, denn das sind so ca. 20sm bis dahin und nur zu schaffen mit Hebel auf dem Tisch. Hat nur den bösen Nachteil, das dadurch die Spritrechnung sehr hoch ausfällt. Ich schätze mal, 6 mal zur Sandbank mit Hebel auf dem Tisch macht gut 600,-€ Diesel.


----------



## GPS (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Mirco,
das Festival ist dieses ja einfach zu früh, das paßt von uns keinem so wirklich. Diene Tipps (im Hafen zum Flundern Angeln, weißt Du noch?), dafür fahr ich nicht nach Island. Dieses Jahr hab ich mich so getackelt, das die kleinen Dorsche abgeschreckt werden dürften und so vielleicht der ganz große mal an mein Band kommt. Wenn nicht, dann versuch ich es einfach 2010 nochmal. Micha und ich haben da so eine Idee für 2010. Bremerhafen wär vielleicht auch dabei. Mal sehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



GPS schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco,
> das Festival ist dieses ja einfach zu früh, das paßt von uns keinem so wirklich. Diene Tipps (im Hafen zum Flundern Angeln, weißt Du noch?), dafür fahr ich nicht nach Island. Dieses Jahr hab ich mich so getackelt, das die kleinen Dorsche abgeschreckt werden dürften und so vielleicht der ganz große mal an mein Band kommt. Wenn nicht, dann versuch ich es einfach 2010 nochmal. Micha und ich haben da so eine Idee für 2010. Bremerhafen wär vielleicht auch dabei. Mal sehen.|kopfkrat


 
haben wir letztes jahr schon, hatten/haben gummifische von 40,5cm!!!!

Ausserdem haben wir ja mittlerweile gute kenntnisse über island, unterwasserbegebenheiten und "routine" denn 2 mal festival 2mal 2. platz (2007 2.gröter dorsch, du erinnerst dich  , 2008 2. größter steinbeißer  ) und was kommt beim 3. festival???
wer weiß es, man darf aber mit sicherheit gespannt sein...
wünsch euch auf jeden fall viel spass, dicke fische und denk an mich 

mirco


----------



## GPS (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Mirco,
ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß und vielleicht auch den ganz großen Fisch. Ich werd an Dich denken und das Festival im Internet verfolgen, schließlich seid Ihr ja die Woche vor uns da. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem Flugplatz in Isafjordur. :m

Carsten

P.S. Gib mal einen Tip, was sind das für Mega-Gummifische?#c


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Mirco, wo bekomme ich diese Gummifische und was kosten diese? Gruß Shorty


----------



## Norsk Torsk (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Ihr Isländer,

im vergangenen Herbst war ein Islandtrip in die Westfjorde für einen Freund und mich auf dem Planungsprogramm. Etwas abschreckend war da zugegebenermaßen der Preis. Der Rest unserer Nordnorwegencrew kann unglücklicherweise nicht teilnehmen und uns juckt es in den Fingern. Somit sind wir nur zu zweit in unserem Vorhaben, was es noch ein wenig teurer macht.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Truppe, die genau so gesprengt ist wie wir und wir könnten uns zusammen tun!?!? Oder gibt es noch jemanden, der uns Asyl gewährt?
Haben 7-10 Tage eingeplant. Zeitlich sind wir (noch) recht flexibel.
Würd mich über eine Nachricht oder eine PM freuen!

So long,

Andi


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



GPS schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco,
> ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß und vielleicht auch den ganz großen Fisch. Ich werd an Dich denken und das Festival im Internet verfolgen, schließlich seid Ihr ja die Woche vor uns da. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem Flugplatz in Isafjordur. :m
> 
> Carsten
> ...


 
Das Modell heißt HaMo und benennt die ersten beiden buchstaben der "erfinder" (Habeck und moll) und sind mein kumpel alex und ich in person :q
Diese gummifische gibt es nicht zu kaufen, die macht man sich selber 

war viel arbeit bis das ding richtig funktionierte, aber nu issa perfekt ...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## GPS (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

|uhoh: Oh, der Herr Erfinder!
Dann müssen bei mir die Twister von Jenzi halt ihre Arbeit tun, mit ein bißchen guten Willen kommen die auch auf 40cm.


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde, ich war letztes Jahr, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, in Sudureyri. Nun meine Frage zu den Autoradios im Boot: Kann ich auf diesen Geräten Mp3s von einer CD abspielen oder haben sie sogar einen USB-Anschluß. Normale CDs laufen auf den Radios und auf Bobby 2 und Bobby 10 müßten eigentlich noch 2 Rock-CDs im Radio sein. Vielleicht weiß jemand bescheid oder es testet im Mai jemand für mich die Mp3-Funktion und benachrichtet mich. Wir fahren erst am 15. 6. nach Sudureyri. Gruß und Danke Shorty


----------



## Raffie (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Mirco,

Gruss...

So dein tip fur Island ist sehr grosse Gufi ?
zb Royber, Storm oder GJ ?

Wir fahren am 6 Juni nach Island Sudavik.

grusse Raffie


----------



## Florian1990 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo
Habe mal eine Frage?Nach den ganzen Berichten hier würde ich auch gern selbst mal in Island Angeln.Nur hab ich keinen der Erfahrung hat in Sachen Island!
Da ich diese Tour alleine Starten müsste,wäre eine Gruppe der man sich Anschließen kann vielleicht zum Anfang das richtige.
Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen die 2010 vor hat nach Island zu fliegen.
Komme aus Aachen in NRW.
Mfg Florian


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Florian, versuch es mal bei Andrees Angelreisen oder bei Vöglers Angelreisen Hamburg. Diese Anbieter werden Dir wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen können. Ich fliege immer mit Andrees Angleroase aus Hameln. Andre hat in diesem Jahr eine Truppe von 20 Mann und seine Planung für 2010 läuft schon. Das erste Mal bin ich dort auch als einzelne Person mitgeflogen. Er fährt immer nach Sudureyri, weil man von dort die kürzeste Anfahrt zu den Angelplätzen hat. Ferner bucht er die Reise auch über Vöglers Angelreisen in Hamburg. Aber in Hameln hast Du eine richtig gute Chance auf einen Einzelplatz. Besuch mal seine Seite. www.fishingtackle-online.de Gruß Shorty


----------



## katerxxx (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Florian,

wende Dich doch an Herrn Stephan von Angelreisen.de, der hilft ganz unkompliziert, wie bei mir auch und bringt die Einzelkämpfer in Gruppen unter (preiswert)... war bei mir auch so, nimm vielleicht die Reisen ab August 1Person=1099€, Du verpaßt zwar die Polarnacht und siehst keine Megatischplatte von Heilbutt und fängst nurzahnlose Steinbeisser, aber war 2007 auch schön mit den Monster-Torsks... und der Laden ist jeden Tag gefüllt.
P.S. in sudureyri gibt´s auch das Schwimbad mit den Hot-PÖtt... sehr erholsam, Angeln bis Mittag, in Pott und dann weiter bis23.00 Dorsche pumpen...

katerxxx


----------



## shorty 38 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Katerxxx, bei dem Bademeister im hot pot darfst du aber nicht die Seife fallen lassen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Na ja,

wenn man als Aussenstehender in einer Gruppe zusammen gepackt wird, nämlich vom Veranstalter, dann kann das richtig teuer werden.

Wenn man dann nämlich keine Chance hat, vorher miteinander zu kommunizieren, wer z.B. in welcher Form zur Verpflegung schon in Deutschland beiträgt und diese mitbringt, dann muss man alles vor Ort (in Flatereyri, in Sudavik oder in Sudureyri) kaufen, und das ist trotz der Inflation derzeit in Island ganz schön happig.

In den letzten beiden "Ferienorten" bin ich nämlich gewesen und habe geangelt, deshalb habe ich einschlägige Erfahrungen. Besser und billiger ist es immer noch, in einer Gruppe von *5 *Leuten zu fahren.

Was angelt man dort - Dorsch, Dorsch und Dorsch - die Fjords der ansonsten Erfolglosen!

*Karauschenjäger
(die Jagd auf die Viecher macht mehr Spaß)*


----------



## shorty 38 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo, in Sudureyri fährt Nachmittags ein Bus nach Isafjordur. Die Abfahrt ist um ca. 15 Uhr vor der Bank und die Rüchfahrt ist um 18 Uhr in Isafjordur. Die Busfahrt war 2008 kostenlos. In Isafjordur ist ein großer Supermarkt, wo man alles relativ günstig bekommt und es gibt dort einen Schnapsladen, wo die Dose Bier (Tuborg grün) 2008 nur 1,60 € gekostet hat. Somit kann man mehr Tackle aus Deutschland mitnehmen und braucht sein Freigepäck nicht mit Duty-Free-Bier zu verballern. Ferner bekommt man dort auch schwere Bleie und große Pilker ( Schiffsausrüster am Hafen mit Schiffsschraube vor der Tür. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Das immernoch die selben leute versuchen island madig zu reden amüsiert mich tierisch...
wenn du es "so schlecht" fandst warum fährst denn 2x hin??

ich fahre dies jahr das 3. mal zum festival und habe komischerweise nicht nur dorsch dorsch dorsch gefangen, sondern die gesammte palette, gut der heilbbutt ist mir im ersten und meinem kumpel im 2. jahr leider verloren gegangen aber ansonsten haben wir ALLES fangen können was dort so rumlungert und das ist wesentlich mehr als dorsch...

wenn man sich allerdings keine kopf macht über seine techniken, seine köder und das revier an sich wird es sicherlich größtenteils beim dorsch bleiben, und das dann auch um die 10pfd!!!

aber wer dort hoch fliegt und sich dann keinen kopf macht will es wohl so und soll sich dann auch an den "küchendorschen" ruhig nen wolf drillen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## GPS (8. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Da gebe ich Dir völlig recht Mirco.
Jeder sollte doch das machen was ihm Spaß macht, denn schließlich ist es doch unser Hobby. 
Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch das dritte mal nach Island und 2010 ist schon geplant. War lange genug in Norge und hab da auch so manchen Superangler gesehen. Kühltruhen voll Babyköhler um den Urlaub nachzufinanzieren, Miniboote mit vier beleibten Angeln weit draußen.
Aaaaah, jetzt verstehe ich, das sind die "Erfolgreichen Angler" die sich über Island ihre spezielle Meinung gebildet haben.#q Gut das wir darüber gesprochen haben.

Carsten


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



GPS schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir völlig recht Mirco.
> Jeder sollte doch das machen was ihm Spaß macht, denn schließlich ist es doch unser Hobby.
> Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch das dritte mal nach Island und 2010 ist schon geplant. War lange genug in Norge und hab da auch so manchen Superangler gesehen. Kühltruhen voll Babyköhler um den Urlaub nachzufinanzieren, Miniboote mit vier beleibten Angeln weit draußen.
> Aaaaah, jetzt verstehe ich, das sind die "Erfolgreichen Angler" die sich über Island ihre spezielle Meinung gebildet haben.#q Gut das wir darüber gesprochen haben.
> ...


 |good:
immer da selbemit einigen personen...
in jeden fred über island die reise madig reden...

manchmal ist "einfach mal die f***** halten" einfach besser...


----------



## gaar nix (10. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Karauschenjäger

Jeder nach seinem Gusto! Was bitte ist so schlimm daran, überwiegend Dorsch. Dorsch, Dorsch zu fangen? Wir als alte Flachpfeifen jedenfalls waren glücklich über unsere Fänge.
Und wenn ich im Sommer nach Island fahre weiss ich eigentlich was mich erwartet, nämlich 95% Dorsch. Wenn ich das nicht will muss ich wohl im Mai nach Island (Steinbeisser) oder im Sommer woanders hin.
Für so ahnunglose Nichtskönner wie uns ist Island genau das richtige Angelziel, denn hier fangen sogar wir mal einen Fisch. Es kann ja nicht jeder ein Weltmeister sein, es muss auch Kreismeister geben!!!

Grüsse

gaar nix


----------



## shorty 38 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde, noch genau 3 Monate oder besser gesagt weniger als 100 Tage. Sind alle ziemlich gespannt darauf was uns dieses Jahr in Sudureyri erwartet und unser erstes Treff steht auch vor der Tür. Die Saison vor Ort beginnt Anfang April. Fährt von Euch schon jemand so früh nach Sudureyri. Gruß Stefan


----------



## jrasco (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo shorty, wir fahren am 12. Mai nach Flateyri. 2007 waren wir zum Festival in Sudureyri. Wir freuen uns schon riesig.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## shorty 38 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Sepp, viel Spaß in Flatery. Dort kannst du auch noch richtig gut bei starkem Wind im Fjord angeln. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr nach unserer Woche mit einer Süddeutschen Angeltruppe (Ernst, wie gehts dir?) ausgetauscht, welche zum gleichen Zeitraum bedingt durch den starken Wind in ihrem Fjord deutlich mehr Fisch gefangen hatten. Dafür ist die Anreise zu den Kanten im Isafjordurfjordauslauf recht lang( 1 Stunde und mehr). Teste bitte einmal für mich, ob die Autoradios an Board auch MP3-Datein abspielen oder ob man vielleicht sogar einen MP3-Stick anschließen kann und benachrichtige mich bitte per PN. Danke und Gruß Shorty


----------



## Skalar_AB (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Shorty,
mir geht es soweit ganz gut, ich kann es bestätigen, dass bei dem Wind, den wir letztes Jahr während unseres Aufenthaltes auf Island hatten, mit Flateyri auf jeden Fall auf der besseren Seite waren. Ich wünsche dir und deiner Truppe viel Spaß und viel Petri Heil und vor allen Dingen bessere Wetterbedingungen als letztes Jahr. Leider fällt für mich dieses Jahr Island aus, aber dafür werde ich die Florida Keys unsicher machen. 2010 ist wieder Island angesagt.
Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## Siermann (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Mein vater wollte mit mir da hin nun weiß er aber nicht ob er urlaub bekommt in dieser zeit ,als stahlhochbaumonteur is das imma sone sache!
mfg tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Ich fahre im Juli wieder mal zum 2. Mal nach Talknafjödur!
Bin schon riesig gespannt, letztesmal so viele große Fische verloren, dieses Mal soll es richtig knallen, Plätze sind auch ausgeguckt es kann also nur losgehen.

Und auhc im Sommer kann man etwas anderes auf Island fangen außer Dorsch, da wären z.B. Köhler, Platten, ja sogar Schellfische und Pollacks haben wir gefangen und das in Küchengrößen!
Also ich kann auch nicht meckern und kenn kein anderes land mit so viel Fisch!

LG Svenno


----------



## geotob (17. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Mahlzeit Shorty!
Letztmalig am 28.11.2008 auf dem Anglerboard gewesen und daher glatt den Anfang dieses Tröts verpasst. Ich fahre diese Jahr auch mit Andre aus Hameln nach Island. Schätze, wir sind demnach "Reisekollegen". Du bist also einer von denen, die da schon Erfahrungen haben. Ich war bis dato nur einige Male in Norwegen und habe mich unlängst mit haufenweise hochwichtigem Tackle eingedeckt. Weißt Du zufällig, wann dieses Vorbereitungstreffen zur Reise stattfindet?
Ahoi


----------



## tresdes (21. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Tach zusammen,
wen es interessiert, ich hab hier ne seite im netz gefunden die einige infos zum angeln in island bietet. vielleicht ist es ja für den ein oder anderen interessant.

http://www.fishing-iceland.com/

grüße tresdes


----------



## Murad (30. März 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Island - Infizierte,

wir werden Ende Mai zum Fischen in Sudureyri sein.
Die Adresse http://www.vedur.is liefert ja bekannterweise
entsprechende Informationen zum aktuellen Wetter.
Hat jemand Info`s, wie bzw. wo die jeweiligen Wassertemparaturen für das Gebiet abzufragen sind ?


----------



## shorty 38 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde, die Isländische Währung scheint sich zu stabilisieren. Der Kurs liegt heute bei 159 Kronen für einen Euro. Letztes Jahr im Winter bekam man noch für einen Euro 285 Kronen. Der Kurs lag im letzten Sommer bei 1 zu 100. Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, was man dort für Lebensmittel bezahlen wird im Vergleich zu letztem Sommer. Ich hoffe, daß die ersten Islandfahrer jetzt im April ihre Erfahrungen hier mitteillen werden. Gruß Shorty und viel Spaß


----------



## shorty 38 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde, mich würde mal interessieren, wann die ersten nach Island fliegen oder wer vielleicht schon wieder zurück ist? Gruß Shorty


----------



## cervaro (27. April 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Boardies,

nächste Woche Dienstag geht es von Frankfurt/Main nach Reykjavik und ab Mittwochmittag (06.05.) sind wir dann in Flateyri! :vik:|wavey:

Fliegt morgen schon jemand ´hin ?

LG und dicke Fische! 

Only a few days more overtackled and underfished !:q

cervaro


----------



## shorty 38 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Cervaro, viel Spaß und dicke Fische! Gruß Shorty


----------



## GPS (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo cervaro,

ich wünsch viel Spaß und laß uns wissen wie es war.#a

Carsten


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde, ich habe mich heute über die Mietpreise von einem Leihwagen in Sudureyi bei Angelreisen Hamburg erkundigt. Ein Wagen der Poloklasse kostet 80 - 100 € pro Tag. Respekt!!!!. Daher mein Tipp: Wer sich Isafjordur anschauen will oder dort einkaufen will, sollte den Bus nehmen. Dieser Bus fuhr letztes Jahr um 15.30 Uhr vor der Bank oder der Post ab und brachte uns von der Ausstiegshaltestelle um 18 Uhr zurück nach Sudureyri. In Isafjordur gibt es einen großen Supermarkt, der im Vergleich zur örtlichen "Tankstelle" richtig günstig ist. Ferner gibt es dort eine Vinbud ( Schnapsladen ), wo man echtes Bier mit 4,8 % bekommt. Der Bierpreis lag dort letztes Jahr bei 1,60 € für die 0,5l Dose Tuborg grün. In der "Tankstelle" kostete ein sechser Träger Leichtbier 10 €. Der Lieferservice nimmt 2,50 € pro Dose. Der Preis des Schnapsladen stellt eine Alternative zum Dutyfree Bier in Kevlavik Airport da und man kann für die 6 Liter wichtiges Zubehör (Bleie, Pilker, etc....) mitnehmen.Der Bus soll immer noch fahren und ist kostenlos. Die Abfahrtszeiten sollte man aber vor Ort abfragen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## cervaro (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Island-Fahrer!

Wir sind am letzten Sonntag - mit 3 Tagen "lohnenswerter Verspätung" aus Flateyri zurückgekommen. Vom 06.05. bis 13.05. war bedingt durch den starken Wind am Samstag nur eine Ausfahrt von 3 Stunden auf das offene Meer möglich, die wir auch nur deshalb gewagt haben, weil Julius Drewes (der Guide und Betreuer von Angelreisen Hamburg in Flateyri) per Funk vom Guide Robby aus Sudureyri erfahren hatte, dass dieser an der Kante des Isafjordes war und eine Ausfahrt somit möglich war. Wir 3 fingen an der Kante einige schöne Dorsche bis 14 KG und Julius seinen bisher dahin größten Butt mit 16 KG! Ich habe im Fjord selbst bei den hohen Wellen und der starken Drift einen Steinbeißer von 6,5 KG gefangen - habe dazu aber bei 25 Meter Tiefe ein 1000-Gramm-Blei verwenden müssen, weil es sonst nicht möglich war Grundkontakt zu halten. Von Montagabend bis Donnerstagabend haben wir unser Boot gar nicht erst betreten, weil der Wind im Fjord mit Spitzengeschwindigkeiten bis 40m/s wehte!!!:v4 Tage in der Hütte schlagen ganz schön auf´s Gemüt ! Die Klieschen und Seeskorpione mussten darunter leiden, weil wir zumindest 1 bis 2 Stunden am Tag von der Hafenmole fischen mussten, um nicht völlig wahnsinnig zu werden. 5 Minuten hätten zwar ausgereicht, um dass Mittagessen für 3 Personen zu sichern, aber zum Schluss habe ich 6/0er Einzelhaken verwendet, um selektiv auf große Klieschen zu fischen! Auch damit fängt man dort Klieschen, die in unglaublicher Zahl vorhanden sind. Gemessen haben wir sie nicht, aber die längste düfte an die 45cm gehabt haben.
Mein Freund Holger hat ein 5er-Heringspaternoster mit Fischfetzen garniert und nach ca. 90 Sekunden im Wasser waren alle Haken mit Klieschen besetzt! 

So war die ursprünglich gebuchte Woche am 13.05. morgens eigentlich um und wir hätten abreisen müssen. Die Woche musste die entscheidende Person bei Angelreisen Hamburg jedoch dieses Leid teilen und er hatte soviel Mitleid mit uns (obwohl es ihn noch schlimmer getroffen hatte, er konnte noch nicht einmal die 3 Stunden am Samstag draußen sein, als es ging), dass er uns eine Verlängerung (das Angebot war sogar eine Woche) um 3 Tage anbot, die wir auf Grund der angekündigten Wetterbesserung gerne angenommen haben! Vielen Dank noch einmal an Angelreisen Hamburg, dass Ihr uns diese Verlängerung ermöglicht habt!

Nachdem sich der Wind am Donnerstagabend legte, fuhren wir in der Erwartung, dass sich der Wellengang auf dem offenen Meer noch nicht beruhigt hätte, an die Fjordspitze und mussten angenehm überrascht feststellen, dass es möglich war ´raus zu fahren. Also ´ran an die Kante des Isafjords und Köder (vorwiegend große Gummifische) ´runter! In den 3-4 folgenden Stunden fingen wir Dorsch auf Dorsch in Größen bis zu 15 KG und Holger 2 Steinbeisser, die seinen Gummifisch attackiert hatten. Ich verlor in 6 Meter Entfernung vom Boot einen Fisch den ich schon sehen konnte und ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher, dass es ein kleiner Butt (6-8KG) war!

Am Freitag fingen wir ebenfalls wieder kleine Dorsche "bis die Arme schmerzten" aber irgendwie keine Größeren. Es kam Nebel auf, der teilweise nur noch 100 Meter Sicht zuließ!
Die Steinbeisserdriften auf dem Rückweg brachten 2 Montageverluste und ein paar "Zwerg-Tangdorsche" aber keine Steinis! 

Diesen auf Island schon fast als Mißerfolg zu bezeichnenden Tag wollten Holger und ich nicht auf uns sitzen lassen und fuhren im nicht mehr ganz so dichten Nebel (dies ist solange das GPS funktioniert sicher möglich) gegen 22.00  Uhr noch einmal an die Kante zum Isafjord (die Fahrzeit dort hin beträgt bei knapp 20 Knoten ungefähr eine Stunde!). In den folgenden Stunden erlebte ich mein Dorschangler-Higlight, dass mit 3 Fischen von 21 KG, 14,5 KG (quergehakt, ich dachte zunächst ich hätte einen dicken Butt gehakt) und 19 KG endete ! Die Fotos könnt Ihr auf der Homepage von Julius unter www.fishing-iceland.com und dort unter "live aus flateyri" anschauen!
Um 03.30 Uhr fielen wir müde (und ich auch glücklich, Holger hatte einfach keinen Dicken an den Haken bekommen) ins Bett. Der Samstag wurde dann nur noch zum Fisch entladen, Boot und Hütte aufräumen genutzt! Es war genug!

Am Donnerstag zuvor sind wir über Tag mit dem Bus nach Isafjördur gefahren. Der Bus ist nicht kostenlos, sondern kostet 170 ISK je Strecke! Dass der Supermarkt dort preiswerter wäre, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Die Zigaretten waren dort teurer! Isafjördur war eine willkommene Abwechslung während des "Windes"!

Der Liter Bootsdiesel wird zur Zeit durch den Veranstalter mit 1,- € berechnet. Wir haben insgesamt 360,- € verfahren!

Gestern morgen rief mich Julius an und teilte mir freudig mit, dass er einen Butt von 183cm und 77KG gefangen hat! Mein herzliches Petri Heil dazu und denk daran, dass Dein Bart deshalb ab muss (wir hatten gesagt dass der Bart bei einem Butt über 50KG ab muss)!

Insgesamt hatte die Reise einen versöhnlichen Abschluss (zumindest für mich). Allerdings war vor Ort organisatorisch noch einiges im argen! Diesbezgl. kann ich Angelreisen Hamburg jedoch keinen Vorwurf machen. Diese Punkte waren recht eindeutig den Isländischen Verantwortlichen zuzuordnen. Die meisten dieser Mängel dürften bei nachfolgenden Gruppen abgestellt sein!

Alllen Island-Fahrern die in diesem Jahr noch Ihre Reise vor sich haben wünsche ich dicke Fische und vorallem wenig Wind!!!

C.


----------



## Raffie (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hai C,

Danke fur dein nachricht...super !
Leider das du slechtes wetter hatte, aber doch shone fishe.

Wir gehen am 9 Juni nach Sudavik...
Alle Roybers, Giant-Jigheads und Stormies sind da... mal sehen ob wir genug da haben un naturlich die richtige farbe.

Ich meld mich dan nach her.

grusse Raffie der Hollander.


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfahrer, wer testet mal für mich, ob die Autoradios in den Booten von Sudureyri auch MP3 - CDs abspielen? Wir fliegen am 16. 6.!!! Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand aus den nächsten Gruppen die in Sudureyri vor Ort sind oder noch fahren, mir vorher meine Frage beantworten könnte. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfahrer, in einer Woche (17.6.) sind wir in Sudureyri. Sachen sind alle gepackt und das Gewicht kommt auch in etwa hin.
Wer ist dann noch vor Ort. Vielleicht kann man sich dann mal dort treffen bei dem einen oder anderen Kaltgetränk? Wir werden in einem der neueren Häuser sein. Einfach mal nach Shorty oder Stefan fragen. Oder schickt mir einfach eine PN. Bis dann und Grüße Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfahrer, hier noch ein Tip: www.blinker.de . Hier gibt es Berichte vom Islandfestival und Videos von dort oben. Viel Spaß Shorty


----------



## geotob (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Guter Tip... #6

Klamotten grad abgegeben für die anstehende Island-Reise. Wenn ich das so höre, hab ich merkwürdig wenig Gepäck dabei. Komme gut hin mit den Vorgaben. Allerdings ist das wohl echt die Ausnahme... Bis Dienstag.


----------



## kwaldili (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Ich leider nicht mehr #q#q#q

Hallo liebe Islandfans,

leider muss ich aus gesundheilichen Gründen meine Islandtur vom 30.6.09 bis 09.07.09 nach Sudureyri absagen.:c:c
Meine Mannschaft sucht nun dringend noch einen dritten Mittangler mit Bootserfahrung. Sollte sich jemand kurzfristig ferimachen können würde Ich mich freuen wenn er sich bei mir melden würde.

Gruß kwaldili


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde, in 7 Stunden geht unser Trip los. Wir haben noch schnell unsere Beruhigungsbiere getrunken und werden ruhig schlafen. Liveberichte folgen aus dem Supermarkt in Sudureyri. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Wir sind wieder in im Wiking Hotel in Reykjayik und machen gleich den Goldenen Zirkel. Die Woche in Sudureyri war Spitze. Bericht foglt aus Deutschland. Gruss Shorty


----------



## k98 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo ST,
Du solltest vieleicht nicht so viel kochen. Ich warte auf Deinen Bericht.

Gruß Uwe#g


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Uwe, ich werde jetzt mal langsam anfangen. Der Film ist auch schon überspielt und muß nur noch bearbeitet werden. Aber das kann dauern, sind aber geile Drills und super Landschaften drauf. Frage mich bis heute, wie die Bank am Geysir das ausgehalten hat:vik::vik::vik:. Gruß Stefan


----------



## k98 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Du solltest wissen, das gutes Wikingerholz richtig belastet werden kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:vik:


----------



## odin 65 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Shorty |rolleyes 

Da Du ja schon da warst kannst du uns ja sagen ob der CD Player auf dem Boot MP3 tauglich ist .


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Odin, auf Bobby 2 war das Radio MP3 tauglich. Aber in jedem Boot sind andere Radios eingebaut, die alle CD tauglich, aber nicht alle MP3 tauglich sind. Sollte jemand mit Bobby 2 fahren, hat er noch eine CD mit 200 Rocksongs von ACDC bis ZZ Top im Radio. Viel Spaß, Shorty


----------



## odin 65 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Danke für die Antworten Shorty

falls die CD noch da sein sollte können wir sie dir gerne mitbringen .

Mit dem Wetter ? ich habs Online gelesen es war so eine prognose von ca 12 Jahren der durchnitt  und  liegt so bei 7- 13 ° für mitte August . 
Es giebt ja kein schlechtes Wetter , nur schlechte Kleidung .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



odin 65 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten Shorty
> 
> falls die CD noch da sein sollte können wir sie dir gerne mitbringen .
> 
> ...



die dir aber bei windausfall auch nicht hilft...

ich drück dir auf jeden fall die daumen...

infos gibt es unter: www.fishing-iceland.com

greetz

mirco


----------



## odin 65 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Hallo Islandfreunde 

Ich hab da noch mal ne frage an Euch .

Wie sieht es denn mit der Einreise des Filetiermesser aus, in der Angelkiste . Oder wird das beim Zoll in Frankfurt schon eingezogen ? Hattet Ihr eins mit ?


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

Moin bin gerade aus Talknafjödur zurück , Dickdorsche habe ich leider nicht viele gefangen, jedoch gab es einen riesen Heilbutt, der mir nach 1 1/2 h abriss, einmal durch die Steinriffs, da ist jeder Angler machtlos

Schreib bald den Bericht , erstmal relaxen.
Mirco bei dir komme ich auch noch vorbei


----------



## k98 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



odin 65 schrieb:


> Hallo Islandfreunde
> 
> Ich hab da noch mal ne frage an Euch .
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Einreise des Filetiermesser aus, in der Angelkiste . Oder wird das beim Zoll in Frankfurt schon eingezogen ? Hattet Ihr ein mit ?


 

Wenn Du deine Messer im Koffer, und nicht im Handgepäck mit nimmst, hast Diu keine Probleme.
Alle spitzen Gegenstände und Messer im Handgepäck werden Dir abgenommen.


----------



## k98 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Moin bin gerade aus Talknafjödur zurück , Dickdorsche habe ich leider nicht viele gefangen, jedoch gab es einen riesen Heilbutt, der mir nach 1 1/2 h abriss, einmal durch die Steinriffs, da ist jeder Angler machtlos
> 
> Schreib bald den Bericht , erstmal relaxen.
> Mirco bei dir komme ich auch noch vorbei


 
Hallo Svenno,

schade das der Kampf nicht zu deinen Gunsten ausgegangen ist.
Ich habe schon 4 Hailbutt`s bis 155 Pfund gefangen, aber mein größter Kampf war auch 1,1/2 h lang. Habe auf Hailbutt getippt, aber nach gut einer Stunde kam ein riesen Rochen an die Oberfläche. Da war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. War aber in Alaska. 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



k98 schrieb:


> Hallo Svenno,
> 
> schade das der Kampf nicht zu deinen Gunsten ausgegangen ist.
> Ich habe schon 4 Hailbutt`s bis 155 Pfund gefangen, aber mein größter Kampf war auch 1,1/2 h lang. Habe auf Hailbutt getippt, aber nach gut einer Stunde kam ein riesen Rochen an die Oberfläche. Da war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. War aber in Alaska.
> :vik::vik::vik:



Vielen Dank für dein verständnis|wavey:, wäre auch zu schön gewesen, aber ich glaube ich hätte noch 4 -5 h weitergedrillt, der ließ sich kaum vom Grund wegbekommen , bis zur Flucht#d

N aja war nicht das letzte Mal , nächstes Mal bekomme ich das Vieh!


----------



## isfischer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*

haette ihm sowieso nicht mehr als ein nettes bild gebracht, den der fisch waere ohne umwege direkt in die fischfabrik gegangen...


----------



## odin 65 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



k98 schrieb:


> Wenn Du deine Messer im Koffer, und nicht im Handgepäck mit nimmst, hast Diu keine Probleme.
> Alle spitzen Gegenstände und Messer im Handgepäck werden Dir abgenommen.


 
Danke k98 ,#6hab schon gedacht wenn die sachen im Koffer sind  gäbe es auch probleme nach der durchleuchtung des Gepäcks .

 Dann kann es ja in 18 Tagen los gehen , Ist denn noch einer aus der Truppe am 18. 08. am Frankfurter Flughafen.


----------



## k98 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Wer ist dabei?*



odin 65 schrieb:


> Danke k98 ,#6hab schon gedacht wenn die sachen im Koffer sind gäbe es auch probleme nach der durchleuchtung des Gepäcks .
> 
> Dann kann es ja in 18 Tagen los gehen , Ist denn noch einer aus der Truppe am 18. 08. am Frankfurter Flughafen.


 
Nein,
wir waren im Juni 10 Tage in Sudureyrie.


----------

